# What is the latest version of HTML?



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

and do you just have to use that version in the tag regardless of HTML or browser? 

John


----------



## bfjacobs (May 8, 2002)

This is probably what you are looking for. This goes at the very top of your page. All browsers should understand this. (unless it is a very old browser)

[!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"]

(replaced the <> with [] for the post)


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Thanks! ;-)

John


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

The newest official version is XHTML 1.0 second edition.

http://www.w3c.org/TR/2002/REC-xhtml1-20020801/

If developing a page you will want to use XHTML 1.0 Transitional

take a look at the source of my page to see what the doctype looks like and anything else you need to look at.

http://home.tbbs.net/shadow/mindshift.htm

XHTML 2.0 is in the workings.

there is a working XHTML page at http://w3future.com/weblog/gems/xhtml2.xml

the XHTML 2.0 page might only work internet explorer.

note: you might find XHTML 1.0 annoying if you have always developed with HTML 4.01, because many things have changed in XHTML 1.0.

e.g. a 4.01 break tag looks like <br> and in XHTML 1.0, it looks like <br />

oh I forgot about XHTML 1.1, but don't worry about that, The rules are too strict for most. 1.0 is what you want to use


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

here is the XHTML 1.0 Transitional Doctype.

&lt;!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC &quot;-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN&quot; &quot;http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd&quot;&gt;&lt;html xmlns=&quot;http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml&quot;&gt


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Thanks! 

*There is an alarming increase in the number of things out there that I don't understand!* 

John


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

_____________________________________________
Hey John, 

Ya can always use the "view source" option to
see what other pages use (such as this one)... 

Cheers, Mac


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Hey Mac!

Thanks. I guess 'cuz I learned most of what I know from just doing it I never thought
about how important that tag was/is. 

John


----------

